

Windows phone update 7.8 - disneywik
http://wmpoweruser.com/windows-phone-7-8-update-now-on-zune-regardless-of-carrier-and-model/

======
disneywik
It goes like this: I was having 7.10.8773.x, from zune I started updates and
got me through these updates 7.10.8779.8 => 7.10.8783.12 => and finally
7.10.8858.136 (this is 7.8) reference - [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/how-to/wp7/basics/update-h...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/how-
to/wp7/basics/update-history)

